

The Most Influential SF Movie Never Made - rick_2047
http://www.squaremans.com/?p=118

======
jonny_noog
Some years ago I watched a fascinating documentary on Jean Giraud (Moebius),
one of the visionaries mentioned here that Jodorowsky gathered under his
banner for a time. Before watching this film, I had no real idea how all these
guys who were involved in or inspired some of my favourite science fiction had
come together. The doco mentions how the original screenplay by Dan O'Bannon
for Alien was what he did after the collapse of Jodorowsky's Dune project and
that much of the team that had assembled for Jodorowsky's Dune (Giger,
O'Bannon, Giraud) went on to work on Alien.

I highly recommend this doco if you are interested in the topic of this post
and am pleased to find that it can be viewed here:

<http://www.cgexplorer.com/2009/05/05/moebius-redux-video/>

------
RevRal
I very highly recommend the graphic novel The Incal by Jodorowsky and Mobius.

After Dune fell through, the pair went on to use their Dune inspiration on an
incredibly epic and beautiful story. Jodorowsky is known for his mysticism,
the story of the Incal is loosely based on the Tarot cards and mixes elements
of fantasy, sci-fi, satire, and metaphysics.

Jodorowsky doesn't mess around with his stories. This is a man who released a
movie in Mexico which caused _full scale riots_ , and was subsequently banned
for its corrupting content.

The Incal may be a little hard to find these days, but it is worth the effort
to find and read just to see the work of two men brimming with imagination.

~~~
thunk
> _The Incal may be a little hard to find these days_

It may take a Bit, but its Torrent of insight is worth it.

------
Jun8
Very informative post, made me add some movies to my Netflix queue. However, I
also read it as a cautionary tale for creative people:

"To that end he hired five artists and spent almost 2 million dollars, roughly
1/5th of the film’s entire budget, on art and design in preproduction. Looking
back, it seems clear that he was perfectly happy spending his budget in
creating, rather than on a creation. The process was the goal, not a finished
movie."

Unfortunately, this happens way too often with really creative people and teh
phenomenal results that would have been obtained had the project succeeded
never get realized.

------
thunk
As awesome as this movie might have been, I'm content with _Dune_ remaining a
book -- a beautiful, mind-blowing book. Thank god there weren't any _other_
attempts to adapt it for screen.

~~~
Ixiaus
It's too awesome in scale and depth to be adapted for a three hour film or
"Sci-Fi Miniseries". I love the book, it is my all time favorite.

What I would like to see, however, would be small focused shorts; that could
go over well I think (sort of how Neill Blomkamp and Jackson did those Halo
shorts).

~~~
jerf
The Sci-Fi miniseries is decent, if and only if you understand it as "a pretty
decent theatrical adaptation recorded on film" rather than "a movie". For
instance, the Baron's theatrical monologues should be understood as exactly
that: theatrical monologues. The use of color in lighting is also very
theatrical.

------
aw3c2
I am currently reading Dune and I promised myself to never watch the movie so
I can keep the images alive in my head. Did the same with His Dark Materials.
And even though the movies were good epic movies, I miss my own Lord of the
Rings.

~~~
sigzero
I enjoyed the LOTR because I understood the compromises that were made and why
they were made. Doesn't replace what my imagination came up with though. I
still love to read a story over watching it.

------
edkennedy
This article is particularly poignant to me, as I watched Jodorowsky's "The
Holy Mountain" last night. What a crazy, wild, mysterious, horrifying, over
the top movie. The sets are outrageous and one wonders how many drugs he took
to come up with it all. However, I could see how his work may not be popular
to all as his commentary on society was scathing and often graphic.

------
moolave
I liked Dune. The PC game and movie. It could be imminent that a Hollywood
remake is in the works.

~~~
ovi256
It's safe to say that the new Hollywood remake will be quite successful, but
never _influential_.

~~~
hugh3
Why's that?

------
_mattb
Anyone know of good commentary on the causality between sci fi art/books/film
and technology? As in, is the artists' work often inspiration for tech or are
the artists just making predictions?

------
JustinSeriously
Reading just the title, my guess was Blade Runner.

~~~
ams6110
Never, not ever. I read it as ever myself, at first glance.

------
TorKlingberg
Interesting topic, but the blog post is milking it for two long. It could be
shortened to one paragraph with no loss in information.

